#smooth-operator 2020-07-06
<jam> morning all
<facubatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
<jam> morning facubatista
<facubatista> hola jam
<facubatista> Chipaca, jam, please remember my store-names branch, thanks!
 * facubatista -> quick lunch
<facubatista> Chipaca, pushed after changes for your review, thanks!
<Chipaca> facubatista: thank you!
 * facubatista eods
#smooth-operator 2020-07-07
<jam> morning Chipaca
<Chipaca> jam: moin moin :-D
<facubatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
<Chipaca> facubatista: 👋
<facubatista> hola Chipaca
<jam> morning facubatista
<facubatista> hola jam
 * Chipaca brb
 * facubatista -> lunch
 * Chipaca steals facubatista's lunch
<Chipaca> EOD from me
<Chipaca> have a great evening all
 * facubatista eods
#smooth-operator 2020-07-08
<Chipaca> 👋!
<facubatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
<Chipaca> facubatista: how're you doing?
<facubatista> Chipaca, all fine, you?
<facubatista> supercold here
<Chipaca> not bad :-)
<facubatista> great
<Chipaca> ah, here it's just decided to rain today
<Chipaca> so the weather is miserable
<Chipaca> but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<facubatista> Chipaca, jam, here's a small branch in preparation for the "upload/push" one, thanks! https://github.com/canonical/charmcraft/pull/72
<mup> PR charmcraft#72: Send user agent to the store, better log and messages, and other small improvements <Created by facundobatista> <https://github.com/canonical/charmcraft/pull/72>
<Chipaca> facubatista: ooh, neat
<mup> Issue operator#357 opened: Add support for startupProbe checks <Created by jayk-canonical> <https://github.com/canonical/operator/issues/357>
<facubatista> jam, there I addressed your comments in the PR, thanks!
#smooth-operator 2020-07-09
<Chipaca> good morning all
<mup> Issue operator#358 opened: New configs added to a charm not available <Created by davigar15> <https://github.com/canonical/operator/issues/358>
<facubatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
<facubatista> Chipaca, jam, I splitted the "upload" branch again, as it was too big, here are just the "push bytes to storage" part: https://github.com/canonical/charmcraft/pull/75
<mup> PR charmcraft#75: Support for pushing bytes to the Storage <Created by facundobatista> <https://github.com/canonical/charmcraft/pull/75>
<facubatista> Chipaca, jam, and is the "real Upload" one, after that one: https://github.com/canonical/charmcraft/pull/76
<mup> PR charmcraft#76: Store upload <Created by facundobatista> <https://github.com/canonical/charmcraft/pull/76>
<facubatista> Chipaca, jam, I don't know how to flag 76 as "dependant of 75", as I used to do in Launchpad
 * Chipaca reaches for his red pen of reviewing
<jam> facubatista, afaict it isn't possible in github
<facubatista> oh, crappy platforms
<facubatista> :p
<facubatista> I set 76 as "draft"
<Chipaca> facubatista: what I usually do is just say "this builds on #<x>" and provide a link to the diff between x and y
<Chipaca> so the reviewer doesn't have to do that by hand :)
<facubatista> Chipaca, ideally, reviewers will focus on 75, and then will go to 76 after I land 75 (maybe with changes), update everything and let everybody knows; I just push 76 in advance "for context", if needed
<Chipaca> k
#smooth-operator 2020-07-10
<Facu> Muy buenos días a todos!
<Chipaca> moin moin
<jam> morning all
<Facu> hola Chipaca, jam
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> Facu: around?
<Facu> Chipaca, oops
 * jam heads to dinner
 * facundo__ eods and eows
